# Percolator coffee is good



## CutFingers (Nov 3, 2014)

Yup...the old drip pot broke...somewhere in the garage was grannies old percolator. Sure enough with a quick wash it made great coffee. I honestly think coffee culture has become so full of itself.

There is only one secret to making good coffee and it's as simple as using freshly roasted coffee. Our local roaster does a good job but I wonder what a day roast tastes like.

Next step...home roasting in a cast iron wok. If the ethiopians can grow great coffee and roast in large pans on an open flame...then damn it that's the way I'm gonna do it.

Drip pots seem to require taking apart to get all the old mineral deposits out, even some molds. Nasty stuff. Percolator...unscrew top, scrub and done.

Of course in today's modern age there is no time to make coffee, take a dump and read the paper. One must have an app, a digital device to do the thinking. So why not have a smart percolator?


----------



## rahimlee54 (Nov 3, 2014)

You can run coffee cleaner through drip pots if I am not mistaken. Roasting is as simple as that but it'll be hard to obtain an even roast. I grabbed a pop corn popper and have been enjoying roasting with that recently.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 3, 2014)

CutFingers said:


> I honestly think coffee culture has become so full of itself.



Hahahha..i get it. i use a beater drip machine. is it good? it's okay, but it has a timer. coffee wakes up with me. win!

i did get a vintage corning ware percolator. on a whim i tried it. it didnt suck at all. especially not the rancid, burnt, swill the internet promised i would pour out of the thing. i'm keeping it!!


----------



## CutFingers (Nov 3, 2014)

Yes they work good...basically once it starts to percolate...that is bubble up...remove the pot, turn the flame to low and return it back to the stove then let it brew for a few minutes.

The drip pots can be cleaned with a cleaner which is basically a mild caustic powder. I just think the old percolators work fine, they take a little longer. I have the corningware with the glass top...

yeah the tube is aluminum...so what. I really don't care...honestly I used pre ground week old coffee and it tasted okay. I can only imagine what fresher beans would taste like.

If you are from the bay area you might want to look at Sweet Marias. They have green beans you can roast at home. I'll be trying some next week.


----------



## scotchef38 (Nov 4, 2014)

i recently bought a pod machine as it was very cheap at the local supermarket - got to say i am impressed with the quality of brew it makes.


----------



## Dardeau (Nov 4, 2014)

I use a Chemex, mostly because my Dad always did, but it makes great coffee. My sister and grandmother are both percolater types and their coffee is consistently good. 

The Keurig machines are the worst. That is a lot of money to pay for mediocre coffee and a ton of plastic waste.


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 4, 2014)

I grew up in a house that enjoyed the aroma of fresh brewed coffee from one of these percolators.





Can't say what it tasted like. My parents thought kids shouldn't drink coffee. It seems like there's

a resurgence of people using percolators.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 4, 2014)

roasting my own beans does not interest me. that is the coffee culture, up and over the top for me.

at home, i buy the big ass bag from Costco..grind it all there, bring it home and portion it off and freeze it. i "thaw" some out for the week. i dont have a big coffee fanfare. it is more of a ritual at home.

out, i like to drink some better stuff. but this individual pour movement? gah..so slow!! i couldnt do that daily.


----------



## Timthebeaver (Nov 4, 2014)

boom


----------



## Vesteroid (Nov 4, 2014)

uhm, not so much  Call me a coffee snob, but no percolator for me.

Boom, even if you have to find a used grinder at goodwill, do yourself and a favor and stop pre grinding your coffee at the store.

Your missing a ton of flavor.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Nov 7, 2014)

Vesteroid said:


> uhm, not so much  Call me a coffee snob, but no percolator for me.
> 
> Boom, even if you have to find a used grinder at goodwill, do yourself and a favor and stop pre grinding your coffee at the store.
> 
> Your missing a ton of flavor.



haha..i have a burr grinder..and a french press.

i get up a 4:00 something, and i am out of the house at 5. i walk to half a mile to my work truck and drive it 38 miles to my project. it is ugly. grinding and doing the press aint gonna happen. not on a weekday.

my commute sucks. when i get home, i go jogging just to get the road stink/stress off of me. everyday..at night, i hit the timer on the drip machine. i'm good with it. at least at that hour.


----------



## Namaxy (Nov 13, 2014)

boomchakabowwow said:


> haha..i have a burr grinder..and a french press.
> 
> i get up a 4:00 something, and i am out of the house at 5. i walk to half a mile to my work truck and drive it 38 miles to my project. it is ugly. grinding and doing the press aint gonna happen. not on a weekday.
> 
> my commute sucks. when i get home, i go jogging just to get the road stink/stress off of me. everyday..at night, i hit the timer on the drip machine. i'm good with it. at least at that hour.



I'm with you. I'm at the office by 5AM to meet with supervisors before they leave for their projects. My dispatcher has one of those big 50 cup percolator's ready first thing. Styrofoam cups, plastic stirrers, that big diner sugar jar and half and half are the only choices. At home I'm a french press or Chemex lover, but at 5AM that percolator coffee is perfect.


----------



## Mrmnms (Nov 13, 2014)

Anyone use an Aero Press ?


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 14, 2014)

Mrmnms said:


> Anyone use an Aero Press ?



Replaced my Hario when I only want one or two cups of coffee.


----------



## Chifunda (Nov 14, 2014)

Mrmnms said:


> Anyone use an Aero Press ?



I used one for a couple of years. Makes a good cup of coffee and is tough to beat for travel.

Switched to a Bonavita BV4000ID Porcelain Immersion Coffee Dripper for single cups and prefer it to the Aeropress. It's a bit more fiddly but makes a better cup IMHO.

http://www.amazon.com/Bonavita-BV4000ID-Porcelain-Immersion-Dripper/dp/B00C0NZWT4/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1415981333&sr=8-8&keywords=bonavita+coffee+maker


----------



## DDPslice (Nov 18, 2014)

Mostly pour overs, for more full bodied and smooth, French press for sharp or acidic coffees, aeropress for blends. Turkish for Turkish and Cuban. If im lazy I'll just do a French press and if it's a first tasting I'll do it as a pour over. Usually I brew each new type of bean by all the methods before the pound is up. Also Sweet Maria's ships cross country extremely fast and for a decent price. I have to say I really like their stuff, not many in house roasters in Orlando but the ones we do have do a great job too. It's weird to me that I've never tried coffee out of a perc, it's definitely on my to do list.


----------

